# QUESTION on new PC topic



## Jayne61 (May 4, 2010)

I am ready to buy a new PC and have followed the recient posted on using SSD disk as the disk for operating system & LR CAT.  I would like to know if the user also uses this computer for other programs ..and if so...where did the programs install. The SSD disk or Data Disk.

Windows 7 put the programs folde in the SSD disk by default.

Where did LR itsself get installed??

Thanks

Larry


----------



## kwdaves (May 9, 2010)

The program is installed in the "Program Files" folder. The catalog default location is in the "Pictures" folder, but you can create one where you wish.


----------

